# Liability insurance and Assumed risk?



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

This varies so much state-to-state. I would contact a lawyer, preferably one that deals with horse liability in your state.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Whoever is running the program at minimum needs to state who is responsible. You need to ask "if a horse injures someone or their property... who is liable?" If the carriage or horse is injured, who is liable? If you don't know the answer to these... personally I don't want that bill. I don't care how much of a favour it is that is just too big a responsibility for my liking but being a Londoner everyone is trying to sue everyone around here :'< You need to check with a professional don't rely on internet strangers for something like this


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Trust me, I’m not solely relying on internet advice. More asking about anyone who has a better idea of the assumed risk laws in my state. I did get the name of my friends insurance company and I do plan to call tomorrow. I’ll also see if they can refer me to someone who practices equine law.


----------



## Etch1 (Sep 2, 2019)

I live in California, please, go to court for everything. Even here if you are working for someone you wil not be held responsible


----------

